

Ask YC: Financial Planning for Startups - aneesh

I have to put together some financial statements for a technology non-profit I'm starting up:  a profit-and-loss statement, and cash flows.  After googling, I found all kinds of information that did nothing but confuse me.<p>Right now, I'm using the finance information that public companies release, since that includes cash flows and income statements (http://finance.google.com/finance?fstype=ii&#38;q=NASDAQ:GOOG)<p>Any better resources or suggestions?  I'll post back here with what I end up finding most useful.
======
brianlash
Look at The Economist Guide to Business Planning
[http://www.amazon.com/Business-Planning-Economist-Graham-
Fri...](http://www.amazon.com/Business-Planning-Economist-Graham-
Friend/dp/1861974744/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1211777608&sr=1-10)

It may be more technical than what you need (but of course that depends on how
much money you're trying to raise).

------
epi0Bauqu
[http://www.amazon.com/Financial-Statements-Step-Step-
Underst...](http://www.amazon.com/Financial-Statements-Step-Step-
Understanding/dp/1564143414/)

